# Starting showing



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Having just started the somewhat convoluted process of registering my hound with the KC, does anyone have any advice on late starters for showing?

He's 18 months, although I've only had him for 4 (and he's soooo much better behaved than when I got him!), and we are starting with the local ring craft group this week (I went along by myself last week to see how it was). 

He -can- be a lovely boy, but he can also be an utter a*sehole  40kgs of over-friendly 'puppy' I have been working on him not having the automatic right to greet everything (we got told off at a fun show because he turned around to say hello to another dog - not even sniffing, just looking! I know it's not desirable behaviour, but at least he no longer tries to flatten everything he meets).

I am -really- hoping that the KC can sort his registration in time for Manchester, but I know we have a lot of work to do!

So, any tips for making ring craft fun for such a late starter? Is food/ smelly bait items acceptable, or will other owners tell me off?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Smelly bait is essential, in my opinion, if you want to keep your dog's focus on you.

Judges will forgive some naughtiness in a pup, but not so much Junior or Post Grad.

I used to use cold, cooked liver, in a poly bag, in my pocket.

Make sure he knows you have it, keep a piece in your hand and wave it under his nose to keep him looking towards you.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

What breed is he?
Some breeds have higher expectations than others.
My boy has been an utter N*b, for the first 4 years, to show but now a complete gent(ish).


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

He's a foxhound, so there are hardly any registered. The breed is commonly described as "juvenile delinquents" until they are about 3!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

adamantis said:


> He's a foxhound, so there are hardly any registered. The breed is commonly described as "juvenile delinquents" until they are about 3!


It will depend on the judge, all rounder's might not be so tolerant, breed judges might be more forgiving! The other people in maybe no so if they are chasing titles! For most it is fun some take showing very seriously and won't take to kindly if it distracts or upset their dog.Keep to ringcraft I'd maybe enter him to some open shows first? Not so serious more relaxing for dogs too.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah I'm new to showing too and hoping to enter my first show at the end of December. Definitely agree that you should stick to open shows at first. From what I understand they're much less formal and more relaxed to ease you into the scene. Champ shows are much stricter and I'd guess that other exhibitors/judges would be more unsympathetic to an unruly dog. My youngster is very immature still too and constantly mouths my arm/the lead. So we practice, practice, practice at ringcraft and this week I've come up with a cunning plan....I'm gonna use a non pull harness on him and hopefully encourage him not to leap about


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah I'm new to showing too and hoping to enter my first show at the end of December. Definitely agree that you should stick to open shows at first. From what I understand they're much less formal and more relaxed to ease you into the scene. Champ shows are much stricter and I'd guess that other exhibitors/judges would be more unsympathetic to an unruly dog. My youngster is very immature still too and constantly mouths my arm/the lead. So we practice, practice, practice at ringcraft and this week I've come up with a cunning plan....I'm gonna use a non pull harness on him and hopefully encourage him not to leap about


I agree opens are less formal and less strict but I find them to be not as well organised and there tends to be fewer people I know at opens which can be unnerving or I find it to be so although I agree opens are great and I try and do as many local ones as possible champs are fine to start with too, my first show was a champ and everyone was really nice there. Are first show was Boston and it was quiet good because it was very well organised and spacious and there was lots of space at the venue it's self. So all I'm trying to say is don't be afraid of champs 

When you say use a harness do you mean while showing?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

vet-2-b said:


> I agree opens are less formal and less strict but I find them to be not as well organised and there tends to be fewer people I know at opens which can be unnerving or I find it to be so although I agree opens are great and I try and do as many local ones as possible champs are fine to start with too, my first show was a champ and everyone was really nice there. Are first show was Boston and it was quiet good because it was very well organised and spacious and there was lots of space at the venue it's self. So all I'm trying to say is don't be afraid of champs
> 
> When you say use a harness do you mean while showing?


A champ show just feels so daunting lol and Cash is definitely not ready for that "level" yet, if that makes sense?

I plan on using the harness just in Ringcraft while hopefully teaching Cash to keep all four paws on the ground


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> A champ show just feels so daunting lol and Cash is definitely not ready for that "level" yet, if that makes sense?
> 
> I plan on using the harness just in Ringcraft while hopefully teaching Cash to keep all four paws on the ground


Haha honestly there not scary, well they are but not that bad haha often in a minority breed you tend to do better as the judges tend to be a bit more knowledgeable obviously not always though. I do understand what you mean about being at that level im not at that level yet but just love the atmosphere of champs and the shops haha

Ahh I see what you mean was going to ask if you could actutally do that as I've never seen one used in the ring  hes a young lad so don't worry too much im sure he will get there


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, this is my take, on your situation.
Open Shows are unlikely to offer Foxhound classes. You'll find yourselves in AV/AVNSC Hound, with the gentle, soulful sight hounds. They and their peeps, may not appreciate your rumbunctious teenager. I have been there, with the sensitive Belgians, Shelties, Roughs and my raucous n*b.
You may find a Champ Show, where Foxhounds are classified, a more "supportive" environment.
Keep plugging away. You'll get there :thumbup::thumbup:

Have just checked out Manchester schedule and realised you'll be in AVNSC. Give yourselves lots of space, don't let yourself be crowded. Use a strong, comfy, soft leather lead, not those fine, nylon hand-rippers.
Have fun.
It's supposed to be an enjoyable hobby, not an endurance test!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, this is a cause I am championing -* Please Please* try to support the open shows. If we lose them the champs will follow sooner rather than later. It is where the judges learn and they have to get the numbers at opens to progress up the ladder. Dog showing is falling out of favour. People (including me) don't want to be on committees so the clubs that run the opens are folding. These clubs have the ringcraft classes we all need to train our puppies.

Open shows used to have entries of a 1000 or more regularly, now 500 or so is the norm. Nothing wrong with variety classes, I have had BPIS and RBIS from them (at Open level not champ obviously!!!) with 1400 entered. Foxhounds don't often get classes at champ shows either do they?

Don't forget the Limit shows either they are also a good training ground.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

pickle said:


> Sorry, this is a cause I am championing -* Please Please* try to support the open shows. If we lose them the champs will follow sooner rather than later. It is where the judges learn and they have to get the numbers at opens to progress up the ladder. Dog showing is falling out of favour. People (including me) don't want to be on committees so the clubs that run the opens are folding. These clubs have the ringcraft classes we all need to train our puppies.
> 
> Open shows used to have entries of a 1000 or more regularly, now 500 or so is the norm. Nothing wrong with variety classes, I have had BPIS and RBIS from them (at Open level not champ obviously!!!) with 1400 entered. Foxhounds don't often get classes at champ shows either do they?
> 
> Don't forget the Limit shows either they are also a good training ground.


You're quite right about the classes. I hadn't realised Foxhounds were often in AVNSC, till I had a quick look, at some schedules.
........and I have indeed entered AV Pastoral, at Fylde Kennel, this weekend.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I have no intention of skipping Open shows  The more exposure he gets the better. To be honest, his "flatten it in greeting" approach has never made it into the ring (normally whilst waiting to go in, and I walk him around to settle him as much as possible). 

We have our first ringcraft class tomorrow, so will see how he goes - no silly nylon for me, I like having skin on my hands 

I only mentioned Manchester as something to aim for (although as I said, registering him is not a particularly easy task!).

Thank you all for your advice. I want to show as a bit of fun, and I think my lad is a bl**dy good example of the modern breed (even if someone did see fit to neuter him at 4 months old...). AVNSC does seem a little overwhelming, but I live in hope that there will be more breed specific classes if we can get more hounds in the ring?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you papers from the vets regarding his neutering. I know that dogs that have been surgically altered have to have permission from the KC or something. I don't understand the situation but someone here will be able to explain properly.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I've filled out the relevant form - you just need name of vet and date of surgery now.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There are no foxhound classes at Manchester so you would have to do AVNSC there. They do have the hound association open show in march time I thing, it used to be at Stafford but I'm not sure if they have moved it now they should have foxhound classes. If you go on face book the hound association have their own page and you could ask on there. Their champ show is also the first saturday in august they definitely have foxhound classes.

If you can contact Rosemary Griffiths at Dazzleby foxhounds she would be able to tell you what classes you can enter and what shows have breed classes for you. I'm not 100% certain but I think foxhounds can enter the rare breeds class too.


----------

